# First Wahoo



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

I'd like to thank all of you for your experience and willingness to sharing info. Got my first wahoo on Tuesday. Had a buddy fly in from Okinawa and we had to take advantage of the calm seas....a rare sight this summer. We shot out to the Edge and found a floating tree. Of course the chickens were all over so I let my friend have his fun. I've always read about it on here but never tried until. Dropped the jig down about 100ft and it was "FISH ON" in 2 seconds. I just knew it was an AJ until he started running out and settled in for another King. However, when those stripes flashed across the gulf things got serious. After a few nervous moments on Mono we had him in the boat along with some High Fives. Not a monster, but he sure tasted good with some fresh PSJ scallops and cheese grits. Good luck everyone and here's to calm seas in our future.

PS.....any tips on finding those grouper are much appreciated.


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Good job, wahoo!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Way to go! Nice wahoo, especially on mono!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! That looks like a nice sized wahoo to me!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET!!! Awesome work and sounds like good eatings!!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! I've never tried the jig under a float, but I will now!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first hoo. It's waaaay more fun to catch them on jigs and plugs than trolling.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!! congrats.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Fish N Tales said:


> Congrats!!! I've never tried the jig under a float, but I will now!


+1 I've never heard of that either.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! Nice Wahoo!!!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

WHOOO dee HOOOO what size boat is that?
Congrats


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

in some areas further south.. people often use 60lb flouro leader with circle hooks while freelining or chumming for wahoo.. keep the line tight and fish on! nice fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## Angler 204 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Boat is a Pioneer 197 SF.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job on your first Wahoo. That is some good eatin there. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

ANY wahoo is a good wahoo!


----------

